# "Off" or "Leave It" command



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I am a bit confused - was at the local pet store today getting another toy for Emma - a good tug toy with a handle for me and a bag for her to grab.

While there I watched a training class for older dogs. From what I could tell from my short observation, trainer was using "Off" command just the same as the "Leave It" command for the dogs to not bother something or to release something. She was using a toy with treats inside and the dog was not to touch, or if they did let it go immediately. She said OFF for both. Dogs were walked by the toy on leashes. She also talked about using Off to stop tug play etc.

From what I have read here and what I have been using is when I see Emma sniffing something she should not have I say "Leave It". If she is playing rough and jumping on me or mouthing hard I say "Off". If mouthing starts out good and then starts to get hard I say "Easy". To release a toy I am using "Give" In all cases if she complies it is a treat if I have or a lot of loving with "Good Girl" mixed in. 

If she really gets would up and is unresponsive to anything I yell "STOP" which works pretty good to get her attention. The "Leave It" is new to me as in the past I just used "NO" a lot for everything and if my dog jumped up on me or others it was "Down" with the knee to the mid section - probably not correct now.

Can anyone in the know clarify this for me? Thanks

I'm sure once I get my training books from the library this will clear up (checked out currently), but until then I would like to hear thoughts.

Bottom line I am trying to be consistent - something new for me.
Gotta go - Emma just woke up and wants to play.

Gotta have my priority's in order


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I train "off" to mean get off the furniture, no jumping and I train "leave it" to mean exactly that. Leave it alone. For me, they're not the same command. and they're not applied to the same things. Like it drives me crazy when people tell their dog to down whether they want the dog to lay down or not jump on someone or something. Down for me means lay down and off is the get off it/them. 

But the saying goes, two trainers can never agree on anything except what the third trainer is doing wrong.


----------



## Heather & Madison (Jan 21, 2013)

I train Madison the same way as you for 'leave it' and 'off'
She's only 11 weeks old and I'm new to training a GSP but she seems to be understanding the difference.

'Leave it' when she is biting/mouthing an object I want her to leave.
'Off' when she is being too rough on skin (well I tend to go 'Aarghhh .... OFF!' at times lol) and she licks the area she hurt 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

"Off" as I train it means all four paws on the ground. Used when a dog is jumping on furniture, people, counters etc. 

"Leave it' means to leave things along and focus on something else. This applies to toys, food, or interesting people or dogs. 

Many people use different commands to mean a variety of things. All that matters is that you are clear and consistent on what your command means to you and your dog. Purple could mean spin in circles if you wanted it to.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

gsdraven said:


> "Off" as I train it means all four paws on the ground. Used when a dog is jumping on furniture, people, counters etc.
> 
> "Leave it' means to leave things along and focus on something else. This applies to toys, food, or interesting people or dogs.
> 
> Many people use different commands to mean a variety of things. All that matters is that you are clear and consistent on what your command means to you and your dog. Purple could mean spin in circles if you wanted it to.



I also use the same commands just like you do... they really are two separate commands


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

gsdraven said:


> "Off" as I train it means all four paws on the ground. Used when a dog is jumping on furniture, people, counters etc.
> 
> "Leave it' means to leave things along and focus on something else. This applies to toys, food, or interesting people or dogs.


That's exactly how I use those commands too. I have heard of "off" instead of "leave it" though, I think that's the command that Ian Dunbar uses. 

As gsdraven said, the word you use is not important as long as you're consistent about what it means. "No" is not that useful a command (although there are definitely times that it's appropriate!) because it's so non-specific. A lot of the time my dogs are doing something I don't want them to do there's something I would like them to do instead. For example - Jumping on people to greet them? How about a polite sit instead? It's much more productive to train that alternate behavior as a way of stopping the bad behavior, especially when the two are incompatible with each other: a dog can't jump if he's sitting. So for everything you don't like, it can be helpful to ask yourself what you'd rather she do instead, and then train that. 

I wouldn't use "down" for jumping unless you have a different command for laying down. I know some people use "lay" instead of down, which seems weird to me, but whatever makes sense to you is fine. You don't want to be saying "down" to stop jumping and then also saying "down" for her to lay down.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks folks - looks like I need to go to school and learn the proper commands to avoid confusion. I am writing a list for the family to use too. Again great information here. Ill start tonight once Emma wakes up from her nap - currently directly under my feet with her nose on my toes 

Speaking of that - when do puppies learn not to be directly under foot. I feel so bad when I step on a paw or tail Thankfully she is very forgiving though - sometimes I think it hurts me more than her.:wub:

On edit as I cant get up - she now has both paws wrapped around my ankle with her head on my shoe snoring - I just cant bear to move and wake her up. Been a hard day for her.

Thanks again


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what difference does it make what they say as long
as the dog responds accordingly.



KZoppa said:


> I train "off" to mean get off the furniture, no jumping and I train "leave it" to mean exactly that. Leave it alone. For me, they're not the same command. and they're not applied to the same things. Like it drives me crazy when people tell their dog to down whether they want the dog to lay down or not jump on someone or something. Down for me means lay down and off is the get off it/them.
> 
> But the saying goes, two trainers can never agree on anything except what the third trainer is doing wrong.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with training and time i think you'll find your dog will respond accordingly to several phrases. if my dog is laying on the sofa i can say "get down",
"let me lay down", "off the sofa", etc. i can say "move over", 'other side",
"over here" (i point to the other side off the sofa). 

"leave it", "no", "don't do that", "hey, what are you doing",
"get out of there", "Loki, no". 

it seems like in a lot of situations they know what you want
but in knowing what you want comes from training and spending
a lot of time with your dog. the same situations occur often
so they know what you want from a certain situation.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're a good dog owner.



POWERSCOL said:


> Thanks folks - looks like I need to go to school and learn the proper commands to avoid confusion. I am writing a list for the family to use too. Again great information here. Ill start tonight once Emma wakes up from her nap - currently directly under my feet with her nose on my toes
> 
> Speaking of that - when do puppies learn not to be directly under foot. I feel so bad when I step on a paw or tail Thankfully she is very forgiving though - sometimes I think it hurts me more than her.:wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> what difference does it make what they say as long
> as the dog responds accordingly.


 
the difference is for training. Just because one dog understands the word applies for various situations doesnt mean another dog will understand it the same way. It's also why there are so many different training methods out there. You find what works for you and your dog to learn. I'm very specific in the commands I use for different behaviors. In being specific in my meaning for certain commands, theres no confusion.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

appears we all use "off" and "down" the same way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think dogs can reason in that manner. you can use any words
or phrases and whatever you want it to mean that's what the
dog is going to respond too. "stick" for sit, "come" for leave it,
"stop" for down and so on.



KZoppa said:


> >>>>> the difference is for training. Just because one dog understands the word applies for various situations doesnt mean another dog will understand it the same way.<<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks - I am sure trying.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Progress - especially in training myself. "Sit" is good as well as "No" where she now stops and looks at whoever said it. Bite control is improving with the word "easy" meaning to lighten up. She is actually doing more licking during play and very soft mouthing like my golden did.

Down is tough for her as she immediately lays on her side - but we will work at it. Stay is progressing to a few seconds, unless I move my hand - then it is play time.

She likes the hot dogs, so were getting better response. I am also keeping the sessions short then repeat them twice or three times during the day.

She will shake too - kind of fun. I plan to use that for her to great people - thoughts on this? Was going to have her sit, let the person approach, then ask her to shake.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I like using the same choice of words for the same command though sometimes I get mixed up on occasion not realizing what I said or rather others in the household will use others which can confuse the dog. You have to be consistent with your choice of words and I know using similar sounding words can be difficult for some dogs. So it's best to use the same words over and over again, as someone already said; no matter the word(s) used it will still mean the same thing to the dog with the directed behavior.

I only use "leave it" when I am out on a walk with the dogs and they are sniffing something/trying to pick something up that they shouldn't be or I want to keep moving, but when I want them to let go of what they have, I will use the command "drop". I will use "off" when up on the couch, furniture or jumping up on someone.


----------

